# When you shake your stomach can you hear sloshing sounds?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

??


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Not at the moment. But it's happened before, particularly when I've gotten really fat.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm talking about water moving around inside.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've always been able to do this. You were fat before?


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

only a little bit after i drink water. which is a little creepy thinking about the pool sloshing around inside me. But that doesnt last that long


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont think so, but I dont really want to start shaking around like an idiot to listen to my stomach and test the theory.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

Haha! Sometimes I get the sloshy sounds, nothing to worry about :b


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes I have had slosh belly before.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I've always been able to do this. You were fat before?


I literally just tried it and did not hear sloshing sounds, but I would remember when I was fat (I am 5'10, used to weigh 230-235 pounds) I would move around and hear the sloshing sounds. Didn't have to be a strong gyration or anything, I would just move around in my chair to get comfortable and you could hear water moving around, crashing in my gut.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Sometimes it happens after I've had a lot to eat or drink, and I've always been skinny.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I mean, it might not even be related to fatness, it might just be the fact that you've drank alot of water. I'm not sure. It was just more noticable to me when I was bigger.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea I used to do that when I'd get hungry in the night but trying to sleep cuz of insomnia and didn't want to get up and eat. It'd make me a lil nauseous doing that.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Sure, after I've had a big drink I can shake and hear it sloshing around. Used to have these massive drinks. Sometimes it'll shift what's in my stomach and free up some air making me burp.


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

yes


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

no my abs are hard as rock


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes i hear it and feel it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Usually shortly after I drank, or during times when digestion or GI issues are acting up when I feel bloated.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes unless my stomach is empty.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've had it happen before.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah if you drink lol


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

housebunny said:


> Yes I have had slosh belly before.


:haha SLOSH BELLY!!!!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah, if I drank a lot of water and am doing certain twisting exercises I can.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

yes I have in the past...I think about swallowing a miniature ship in this situation, and my stomach would act like a stormy sea....


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

If I drink a lot of water.


----------

